# [FIXED] Lost network connections, advice needed.



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys.

So I'm on a 2 week deployment to an American Consulate that has VZW coverage. I'm running beans build 10 and everything was just fine when Ieft the states this morning. Now that I've landed, though, nothing in terms of mobile network seems to be working. I have the crossed out circle for my network indicator.

WiFi is working fine, which is how I'm posting this. I don't have a computer with me, as I planned on using my MHL cable and tv in my room as a makeshift Android computer. I've tried restoring older backups and clean installs of both beans 10 and an AOSP ROM. Nothing has helped thus far.

I'm just looking for some advice as to what steps I could take. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## csstamatin (Sep 17, 2011)

Check to see if u lost ur imei. Reflash modems. Post some screen shots of ur about phone and status screens for more info. Bout all I can think of. Good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

IMEI is still intact. What gets me is that it's like it can't see a signal.

UPDATE: FIXED! SEE POST #7.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going to send you a pic of my....

Just kidding  pop your sim out, start phone, power phone off, put sim back in, power up.

That's about all I got.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akanealw (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a method to reprovision your phone to Verizon. I don't know the key code off the top of my head so you'll have to search the forums here for it. Be warned, though, it will do a factory reset so make a backup of your data first using Titanium Backup or a similar app. I would try the other methods suggested first as they are less time consuming.

AOKP VZW SGS3


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm going to send you a pic of my....
> 
> Just kidding  pop your sim out, start phone, power phone off, put sim back in, power up.
> 
> ...


Gave it whirl, no dice. Thanks though dude.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

akanealw said:


> There is a method to reprovision your phone to Verizon. I don't know the key code off the top of my head so you'll have to search the forums here for it. Be warned, though, it will do a factory reset so make a backup of your data first using Titanium Backup or a similar app. I would try the other methods suggested first as they are less time consuming.
> 
> AOKP VZW SGS3


Found it, did it, nothing. :-(

UPDATE: Tried it again for shit and grins and it worked! Two weird things though. It did not wipe my internal sdcard as was inferred, and I was roaming until I restored a backup. All good to go though! Thanks guys! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Thus happen to me today after my daughter dropped my phone in the pool! After a few hours in rice and taking it apart to clean everything. I had the same problem on beans#10 . Fooled around with settings,airplane mode etc etc nothing. Finally I took the battery out and sim , cleaned the sim off . Popped back in and all is well. Weird!

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

dirtydroidx said:


> Thus happen to me today after my daughter dropped my phone in the pool! After a few hours in rice and taking it apart to clean everything. I had the same problem on beans#10 . Fooled around with settings,airplane mode etc etc nothing. Finally I took the battery out and sim , cleaned the sim off . Popped back in and all is well. Weird!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


Please tell me she went to time out? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

dirtydroidx said:


> Thus happen to me today after my daughter dropped my phone in the pool! After a few hours in rice and taking it apart to clean everything. I had the same problem on beans#10 . Fooled around with settings,airplane mode etc etc nothing. Finally I took the battery out and sim , cleaned the sim off . Popped back in and all is well. Weird!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


if you don't need the phone I'd advise you drop it back in the rice and leave it in at least overnight, the longer the better. the phone may be working fine after a short time but if there's water anywhere inside it, it could corrode or rust components and cause problems later on.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> if you don't need the phone I'd advise you drop it back in the rice and leave it in at least overnight, the longer the better. the phone may be working fine after a short time but if there's water anywhere inside it, it could corrode or rust components and cause problems later on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Very true. Also, from experience as a VZW sales rep, generally any phone that has had a date with water tends to die earlier than others. I hope you have insurance. Yet another reason I always recommend you get it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Please tell me she went to time out?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Lol I screamed so load and scared the shit out of her. I felt bad after word. She knows my phones are like my second child. She put herself in time out lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> if you don't need the phone I'd advise you drop it back in the rice and leave it in at least overnight, the longer the better. the phone may be working fine after a short time but if there's water anywhere inside it, it could corrode or rust components and cause problems later on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I know. When I said took apart I mean . Motherboard away from screen , all components cleaned and inspected! I'm shocked it is OK. I spilled coffee on my tab before and it shit the bed. Kudos to Sammy for making the phone so easy to disassemble . I've replaced 23 RAZR screens for ppl that phone is like pulling teeth.

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Very true. Also, from experience as a VZW sales rep, generally any phone that has had a date with water tends to die earlier than others. I hope you have insurance. Yet another reason I always recommend you get it.
> 
> Yeah its like a codom in your wallet. You never no when you are going to need it !
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------

